# Thank you so much Dom and Fae



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I am soooo happy with me new mice It was wonderful to meet you and your family today your children are beautiful and your mice are stunning.

Mum and i had a lovely time and i really didnt realise we had stayed so long 

Mice are settled in a temp cage and we have bought RUB to convert a 12ltr do you think that suitable ?

I am going to take some pics later and shall update the thread with them later or tomorrow.

Many many thanks
Juliet x


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

oooh Juliet what did you get?

your bubs here are growing well 

I will get pics over the weekend x


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Halcyon said:


> oooh Juliet what did you get?
> 
> your bubs here are growing well
> 
> I will get pics over the weekend x


I got a PEW a black eyed cream a black and tan and a sweet little broken coloured black and white they are awaiting to be joined by your 2 girls in september


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

here are your girlies that I have here


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

OH MY GOD THERE STUNNING       

Cant wait to get them  How old are they now ?

Thankyou so much Lisa 

Juliet xx


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Holy moly I am jealous! They are just fantastic! :shock: I sat there like this just drooling over how dark the black was.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful girls, indeed! :love I'm sure your new furkids from Dom and Fae are lovely, as well. Plz post piccies when you get the chance. I would love to see them, as well!

I am also jealous! I wish we were close enough to get some of these lovelies from the breeders over there, too!


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

I cant take the credit for how lovely these babies are really, they are bred from mice that I got from Ian. They are fabulous little mice, so chilled out and friendly, a joy to own


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Im going to be a very happy mouse mummy indeed when i pick these up i told there ''sisters'' they would be coming to live with them soon and they squeeked with excitement, well that or they thought it was feeding time


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

why don't you get a nice big 50 litre rub then you'll have room for the ones coming soon - they're all really stunning btw


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> why don't you get a nice big 50 litre rub then you'll have room for the ones coming soon - they're all really stunning btw


Am thinking of getting either a cage or RUB or tank i must admit how many would happliy live in a 50 ltr ?


----------

